# Taking Requests for Sense based ROMs



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey guys. I've kinda run low on ideas. So I'm leaving it to you to decide my next sense based rom! Any suggestions are welcome

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

Open to de-sensed ideas?


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Forgetful said:


> Open to de-sensed ideas?


Those are my favorite actually. Haha

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Still eagerly awaiting your mr4 desense update 

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

